# V25 : Setting up a 4 axis cnc router ( B Axis ) on the Z



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

This video shows how to setup a 4 axis cnc router. 

V25 4 Axis CNC Router B Axis - YouTube

This video shows the full machine simulation

BobCAD CAM V25 Machine Simulation - YouTube


----------

